# Yoga 2 Pro fonts too small on Apps



## d_animality (Nov 25, 2007)

Please help i just bought this computer recently suggested by this website..

and i realised on some softwares, the font is too small makes my eyes hurt to see it... (attached pic)... how do i fix this?

i already tried scaling to 200% and that makes it even worse!!

please help its so frustrating


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Does this happen on all programs, or only this one? The system font seems to be readable.

What is the resolution of your monitor?

Have you tried this: Change Windows fonts - Windows Help


----------



## d_animality (Nov 25, 2007)

Only on certain applications...

just perfectly like this issue and still i cant find any solution.. been googling everywhre.... the resolution i chose is the highest (recommended)

https://forums.adobe.com/message/5919834


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Is your GPU driver fully up-to-date?


----------



## d_animality (Nov 25, 2007)

Well i havent checked that this computer i just bought yesterday... Could it be that issue?

How to check update for the gpu drivers? Its only intel HD tho... Mybe theres a simple way using win 8?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes it can make a difference, a huge one.

Go to Lenovo's website and find the GPU driver for your system there.


----------



## d_animality (Nov 25, 2007)

okay i will look into that now... btw this is out of questions but i dont want to create another thread for this... i accidentally shrink my c drive too much... i cant extend it now (greyed out) ... what is the best way to do this?


----------



## d_animality (Nov 25, 2007)

and back to my prev question... i already downloaded the latest vga... so how should i install this.. uninstall the previous version or just install directly... anyway the frst time i tried it windows stop it due to can cause error etc.. cant remember the exact word

EDIT: I dont think updating the VGA will help.. this is the same issue as mine ->
https://forums.adobe.com/message/6180393


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

d_animality said:


> okay i will look into that now... btw this is out of questions but i dont want to create another thread for this... i accidentally shrink my c drive too much... i cant extend it now (greyed out) ... what is the best way to do this?


How exactly did you go about shrinking the drive?

You may want to create a new thread on that issue.



d_animality said:


> and back to my prev question... i already downloaded the latest vga... so how should i install this.. uninstall the previous version or just install directly... anyway the frst time i tried it windows stop it due to can cause error etc.. cant remember the exact word
> 
> EDIT: I dont think updating the VGA will help.. this is the same issue as mine ->
> https://forums.adobe.com/message/6180393


Seems like a lot of Yoga 2 owners have this issue. I am starting to think it is a general issue with this PC.


----------



## d_animality (Nov 25, 2007)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> How exactly did you go about shrinking the drive?
> 
> You may want to create a new thread on that issue.
> 
> ...


Yea well its not exactly the pc.. its the QHD+ resolution causing this issue... AFAIK all users with laptop of that resolution encountered this same issue.. sigh


----------

